# gladiator



## PLOWMAN45

Anyone drive or own one


----------



## BUFF

Had a ‘71 aboot 40yrs ago, wish I still had it.


----------



## buttaluv

Can’t see paying what they want for them.. might as well get a 3/4 ton pickup....


----------



## Sawboy

What the hell is it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> What the hell is it?


Jeep pickup.

Waiting for the diesel and prices to come down.


----------



## FredG

I think it's a Jeep.


----------



## cwren2472

Customer just dropped this off for a BOSS plow


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Customer just dropped this off for a BOSS plow
> 
> View attachment 199720


They're going to hate it, the V-6 in those things are low on torque


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> They're going to hate it, the V-6 in those things are low on torque


My wife was oogling it and wants one


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> My wife was oogling it and wants one


Good for you….. When do you get to start paying for it....


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Good for you….. When do you get to start paying for it....


Not any time soon. She was trying to talk me into a Jeep after I totaled the 4runner but I refused on the grounds that my vehicle (unlike her _company_ car) had to have a reasonable chance of breaking 30k miles before needing major repairs.


----------



## cwren2472

Here is the "after" to go with the "before"


----------



## cwren2472

Lest anyone have any illusions about the "ruggedness" of the Gladiator - that plow is the BOSS 7' Poly - which is the only model that falls within the recommended weight range.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> recommended weight range.


Pffft


----------



## DeVries

That sucks, was hopefull for a vee when we unload our Wrangler.

Agreed on the diesel option and lower prices, doubt the lower price will ever happen. Haven't seen many on the roads here, wondering if they'll be a flop.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jeep pickup.
> 
> Waiting for the diesel and prices to come down.


Prices never come down, they go up.


----------



## WIPensFan

DeVries said:


> That sucks, was hopefull for a vee when we unload our Wrangler.
> 
> Agreed on the diesel option and lower prices, doubt the lower price will ever happen. Haven't seen many on the roads here, wondering if they'll be a flop.


Been seeing more and more. Saw a pretty cool loaded Gladiator Rubicon a while back. Some I think look pretty cool. I've been shopping wranglers and Gladiators this past year. I'm very leary of Jeep problems but still might pull the trigger.


----------



## BadMechanic

I too been seeing more and more Gladiators. Concept is cool but its similar to getting a Ridgeline. Sure you have a bed, but youll never be a truck.

For the record, Id like a wrangler, should I ever be financially stable enough to have 2 vehicles.


----------



## buttaluv

Same here, I go back and forth... I don’t think I would get a Gladiator, just because it will be just a “fun” vehicle.. so I’m back on a Wrangler.. one minute I want to get a little newer one, then I’m thinking it would be fun to get an old CJ and fix up..


----------



## jonniesmooth

The manager of our Legion post just got one.
Really not much room in the bed when you put a full size spare in there like a rally pre-runner.
My MiL has a JK unlimited, it's nothing to brag about either.


----------



## Western1

buttaluv said:


> Same here, I go back and forth... I don't think I would get a Gladiator, just because it will be just a "fun" vehicle.. so I'm back on a Wrangler.. one minute I want to get a little newer one, then I'm thinking it would be fun to get an old CJ and fix up..


Get a cj8


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still waiting on the diezel version.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still waiting on the diezel version.


Because you like paying more for gas?
Also, it's available...3.0L EcoDiesel. For $4K more...


----------



## WIPensFan

Just built online a Gladiator with the 3.0L EcoDiesel with most of the options. Some safety assist things I left off that could add $3-$4K more to the price. Final price as I built it was $58,575.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Just built online a Gladiator with the 3.0L EcoDiesel with most of the options. Some safety assist things I left off that could add $3-$4K more to the price. Final price as I built it was $58,575.


Oh...


----------



## Western1

Yes


----------



## buttaluv

I did hear the ”turbo” 4 cyl was a pretty decent engine in them, was getting 20 mpg and making decent power


----------



## DeVries

59,000.00 yikes. You can buy a decent pickup that'll give you more carrying capacity and horsepower. 

Didn't realize they'd be that kinda money.


----------



## Lockman75

Hey everybody,
Lest us not forget........It's also a FIAT. This 'chere's a Jeep:








........& my tub is about the same size as the FIAT's bed :usflag:


----------



## WIPensFan

Lockman75 said:


> Hey everybody,
> Lest us not forget........It's also a FIAT. This 'chere's a Jeep:
> View attachment 214492
> 
> ........& my tub is about the same size as the FIAT's bed :usflag:


Did you have to spin the tires to get up there?!?


----------



## Lockman75

Naw..... I wanted too. In that pic , she wasn't outfitted at all. She's added a bit more weight , since. Plus, She's got an '84 Buick 231 Turbo SFI V6 from a GN powerin' her.








Posi Trac-Loc in the D44 Rear & a Lock -Rite in the Front D30.


----------



## WIPensFan

Lockman75 said:


> Naw..... I wanted too. In that pic , she wasn't outfitted at all. She's added a bit more weight , since. Plus, She's got an '84 Buick 231 Turbo SFI V6 from a GN powerin' her.
> View attachment 214493
> 
> Posi Trac-Loc in the D44 Rear & a Lock -Rite in the Front D30.


Cool Jeep. I like it.


----------



## Lockman75

Thanks Man. She 's a ' One of a Kind " , For sure . May be the only CJ5 in North America with a 4 Speed OD Automatic.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cwren2472 said:


> Lest anyone have any illusions about the "ruggedness" of the Gladiator - that plow is the BOSS 7' Poly - which is the only model that falls within the recommended weight range.


Who puts a plow on anything within the recommended weight range...


----------



## Ice-sage

@PLOWMAN45,
Just curious if you wanted to know about the gladiator for a personal vehicle or a work/plow vehicle?


----------



## Lockman75

DeVries said:


> 59,000.00 yikes. You can buy a decent pickup that'll give you more carrying capacity and horsepower.
> 
> Didn't realize they'd be that kinda money.


 .......$59 K.....Stripped.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Ice-sage said:


> @PLOWMAN45,
> Just curious if you wanted to know about the gladiator for a personal vehicle or a work/plow vehicle?


No I think they are over priced


----------



## WIPensFan

Ice-sage said:


> @PLOWMAN45,
> Just curious if you wanted to know about the gladiator for a personal vehicle or a work/plow vehicle?


I would like to hear about it.
Thanks.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Ice-sage said:


> @PLOWMAN45,
> Just curious if you wanted to know about the gladiator for a personal vehicle or a work/plow vehicle?





WIPensFan said:


> I would like to hear about it.
> Thanks.


^OR Maybe there's a chance he may beef it a bit and use it for Rock Climbing Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it should have had a V8 or a Cummings diesel they should offer front lockers on on all models I would put ARB lockers on them


----------



## Hydromaster

WIPensFan said:


> I would like to hear about it.
> Thanks.


Me too,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd like some video...


----------



## Hydromaster

I’ll post this so the sage can weight in.

“It comes with two engine options: a 3.6-liter V6 engine that produces 285 horsepower and 260 lb-ft of torque or a 3.0-liter V6 diesel engine that has 260 horsepower and 442 lb-ft of torque. For the best plowing power, we recommend going with the diesel for the higher torque rating. ”

A Q for the sage. Is it true that you can put a plow on the diesel and not go over weight on the front axel?


----------



## cwren2472

Hydromaster said:


> I'll post this so the sage can weight in.
> 
> "It comes with two engine options: a 3.6-liter V6 engine that produces 285 horsepower and 260 lb-ft of torque or a 3.0-liter V6 diesel engine that has 260 horsepower and 442 lb-ft of torque. For the best plowing power, we recommend going with the diesel for the higher torque rating. "
> 
> A Q for the sage. Is it true that you can put a plow on the diesel and not go over weight on the front axel?


Apparently that guy never bothered to see if the 3.0 liter actually has recommended options.

Unrelated, but from that same article, since I don't plow perhaps someone can explain this to me:

"*Cut Deep Snow in Half. *If you are blessed enough to have deep snow, start by only taking off the top 6-12 inches of snow to lessen the pressure and weight on your equipment. Then, go back and do the rest. "

So, if there is 24" of snow, you push the top 6" and drive over 18" for best efficiency?


----------



## Hydromaster

I can't, but maybe someone will come back and
And address your concerns.









I wonder if this rugged jeep has a
Domestic Side. it to be a comfortable daily driver .


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> So, if there is 24" of snow, you push the top 6" and drive over 18" for best efficiency?


Negative


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Negative


I'm so confused...


----------



## Hydromaster

cwren2472 said:


> I'm so confused...


About trip edges?

"Full-trip Moldboard: Coiled springs keep you, your truck, and your plow safe from obstacles"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Apparently that guy never bothered to see if the 3.0 liter actually has recommended options.
> 
> Unrelated, but from that same article, since I don't plow perhaps someone can explain this to me:
> 
> "*Cut Deep Snow in Half. *If you are blessed enough to have deep snow, start by only taking off the top 6-12 inches of snow to lessen the pressure and weight on your equipment. Then, go back and do the rest. "
> 
> So, if there is 24" of snow, you push the top 6" and drive over 18" for best efficiency?


You don't plow and neither does the author.


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't plow and neither does the author.


But, but,,,

"But even the head of FCA's North America branch, Jim Morrison, drives his 2020 Jeep Gladiator Rubicon with a plow attached. So, if a man who knows Jeeps better than anyone else stands behind his truck and its plowing abilities, you can too."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> About trip edges?
> 
> "Full-trip Moldboard: Coiled springs keep you, your truck, and your plow safe from obstacles"


He's obviously never read Dean Fisher's book.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't plow and neither does the author.


Oh...


----------



## Hydromaster

“Make your Jeep Gladiator pay its way for the family by taking it for a plow.”

Game changer...


----------



## Mountain Bob

To be honest, seems people do not realize Jeep is now owned by a corporation in the Netherlands. Not that this will make them as good as the older Jeeps.


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> To be honest, seems people do not realize Jeep is now owned by a corporation in the Netherlands. Not that this will make them as good as the older Jeeps.


As long as it says Jeep it doesn't matter.....


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> As long as it says Jeep it doesn't matter.....


LOL,look at jeeps history with diesel engines, not very good.


----------



## WIPensFan

Fiat Chrysler Automobiles

Although it's quintessentially American, the Jeep brand is part of the multinational automaker Fiat *Chrysler* Automobiles (FCA), which is based in Turin, Italy, but has a North American headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan (and is incorporated in the Netherlands for tax purposes).Apr 29, 2020


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Fiat Chrysler Automobiles
> 
> Although it's quintessentially American, the Jeep brand is part of the multinational automaker Fiat *Chrysler* Automobiles (FCA), which is based in Turin, Italy, but has a North American headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan (and is incorporated in the Netherlands for tax purposes).Apr 29, 2020


The corporate change was to boost sales
to Neanderthals......


----------



## Mountain Bob

WIPensFan said:


> Fiat Chrysler Automobiles
> 
> Although it's quintessentially American, the Jeep brand is part of the multinational automaker Fiat *Chrysler* Automobiles (FCA), which is based in Turin, Italy, but has a North American headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan (and is incorporated in the Netherlands for tax purposes).Apr 29, 2020


Well,no. You are a bit behind. They are owned,from a merger, by *Stellantis N.V.* FCA merged with Peugeot, Groupe PSA, and now the combined corp owns-- Abarth, Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Citroën, Dodge, DS Automobiles, Fiat, Fiat Professional, Jeep, Lancia, Maserati, Opel, Peugeot, Ram Trucks and Vauxhall Motors


----------



## WIPensFan

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,no. You are a bit behind. They are owned,from a merger, by *Stellantis N.V.* FCA merged with Peugeot, Groupe PSA, and now the combined corp owns-- Abarth, Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Citroën, Dodge, DS Automobiles, Fiat, Fiat Professional, Jeep, Lancia, Maserati, Opel, Peugeot, Ram Trucks and Vauxhall Motors


Dude, I copied and pasted off Google.


----------



## DeVries

Owned by the Dutch now? Hey Hey if they are like the Dutch folks then we got ourselves a reliable vehicle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Well,no. You are a bit behind. They are owned,from a merger, by *Stellantis N.V.* FCA merged with Peugeot, Groupe PSA, and now the combined corp owns-- Abarth, Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Citroën, Dodge, DS Automobiles, Fiat, Fiat Professional, Jeep, Lancia, Maserati, Opel, Peugeot, Ram Trucks and Vauxhall Motors


Does it matter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Dude, I copied and pasted off Google.


Fact check please....preferably via video.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fact check please....preferably via video.


I'm so inspired, I'm ordering a new Jeep!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Owned by the Dutch now? Hey Hey if they are like the Dutch folks then we got ourselves a reliable vehicle.


It's incorporated in Amsterdam. I think a lot of European companies are incorporated in either England or the Netherlands because they have the biggest stock markets (can handle the stock trades)


Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it matter?


It doesn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It's incorporated in Amsterdam. I think a lot of European companies are incorporated in either England or the Netherlands because they have the biggest stock markets (can handle the stock trades)
> 
> It doesn't.


Kinda like a lot of corps are incorporated in Delaware due to tax benefits.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda like a lot of corps are incorporated in Delaware due to tax benefits.


Yes, I think Delaware doesn't charge corporate tax on the sales a business makes outside of Delaware, they just charge a franchise tax, which is a set #. That and their corporate laws are very advanced. Probably the same in London and Amsterdam. Been doing business for a long time.


----------



## WIPensFan

cwren2472 said:


> Here is the "after" to go with the "before"
> 
> View attachment 199771


Did you have to alter or cut anything up front on that install?


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> Did you have to alter or cut anything up front on that install?


Sorry, I don't recall. It was a little while ago now and I don't do the installs myself


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I don't recall. It was a little while ago now and I don't do the installs myself


Is that a new Oompkiss seafoamgreen trailer!


----------



## Western1




----------



## WIPensFan

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, I don't recall. It was a little while ago now and I don't do the installs myself


No problem. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Usually takes some time for me to come across the new models in person. 
I might get one of these for my wife...


----------



## WIPensFan

Signing your “Man Card” over to her then huh?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Off topic, but that happens at “I do.” It’s the last decision you get to make.


----------



## EWSplow

Old thread, but there's a pretty good video comparing a Gladiator to a Comanche.









The Jeep Comanche Wants a Piece of the Ford Maverick


The Jeep Comanche could return as a single cab Jeep truck. See what to expect with the new Jeep Comanche as a Ford Maverick rival.




www.motorbiscuit.com


----------



## BadMechanic

Noone wants a piece of the Maverick. Cant even have a centered license plate.


----------



## magnatrac

That's a terrible comparison they use . The maverick is built to compete with the Subaru market. If it had a jeep emblem they would probably sell twice as many though lol.

The Comanche would be cool if it looked like that but I'm sure they'll ruin it for production. The gladiator was supposed to be a 2 door when if first debuted years ago. The popularity of the mall crawler axed those plans...


----------



## EWSplow

magnatrac said:


> That's a terrible comparison they use . The maverick is built to compete with the Subaru market. If it had a jeep emblem they would probably sell twice as many though lol.
> 
> The Comanche would be cool if it looked like that but I'm sure they'll ruin it for production. The gladiator was supposed to be a 2 door when if first debuted years ago. The popularity of the mall crawler axed those plans...


Personally, I'd rather see them come out with a retro Comanche with some modern upgrades. They'd actually have a functional truck rather than a grocery getter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So what you're saying is the marketing department will screw it up.


----------



## magnatrac

EWSplow said:


> Personally, I'd rather see them come out with a retro Comanche with some modern upgrades. They'd actually have a functional truck rather than a grocery getter.


Sadly they'll only use some platform already in production. Rumor has it there is talk of the 2 door gladiator eventually. My brother and I ran into a Chrysler engineer at the lake a couple summers ago. He was tight lipped but was a few drinks in and hinted a 2 door may exist lol. Sounded like they were going to wait until things slowed down with the 4 door popularity and then introduce it . That was before the supply chain stuff totally blew up so who knows if it'll ever happen.

They'll probably build that toy Comanche instead lol.


----------

